# John Deere 990 Technical Repair Book



## Lawrence Burgess (Feb 18, 2018)

Can anyone give me information as to where to find to purchase online or the books themselves... Service Repair Manual for a John Deere 990 ... Do they even make such books? I am not asking for the Owners Manual... I need much more information... I need the books the mechanics use !!


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

You can try John deere,

http://www.deere.com/en_US/ProductC...english&exactModelSearchFlag=on&submit=Search

https://techpubs.deere.com/Products/ProductSearch.aspx

https://www.amazon.com/John-Deere-990-Service-Manual/dp/B007HNYBA8

Investigate before you buy to make sure these are the ones you want. Check serial numbers on your machine for correct manuals of any kind.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Hello Lawrence! Welcome to the forum. I own a 990 myself and I bought my shop manual off of ebay, and even then it was expensive, but cheaper than my dealer.


----------



## Z45123 (Oct 13, 2019)

https://hardtofindcdmanuals.com/

They have manuals pretty cheap. Thanks


----------



## bmaverick (Feb 20, 2014)

Seems the JD990 is also a Yanmar from the Yanmar AF Series. Thus, if the manuals are difficult to obtain, maybe a Yanmar might be of help. AF-400 or AF-339.

Looking over the TractorData site of the JD990, that sure is one sweet built Yanmar in JD green paint. 4-cly diesel.

Wonder if the Yanmar in red comes with the Power-Shift. I didn't see info on the JD990 with an automatic option. hmmm

The sweet thing is, that engine is used EVERYWHERE. Yanmar still makes it today. It's a strong performer.

An on-line Deere parts manual with tractor diagram and exploded views for assembly can be found here: https://partscatalog.deere.com/jdrc/navigation/equipment/57007


----------

